# adapters go on which side?



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

which side do i put the adapters on?


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

red=right (passenger)

white=left (driver)

knockoffs always tighten to the rear of the car, just keep that in mind


----------



## FlipYaWig (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Feb 23 2004, 05:51 PM
> *red=right (passenger)
> 
> white=left (driver)
> ...


 What he said


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipYaWig+Feb 23 2004, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FlipYaWig @ Feb 23 2004, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--83Coupe_@Feb 23 2004, 05:51 PM
> *red=right (passenger)
> 
> white=left (driver)
> ...


What he said [/b][/quote]
i made it rhyme so i remember

left white

red right

LOL kinda gay when you think about it


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

put em on backwards and tighten the spinners towards the front....things can get interesting j/k don't do it...but I did work with a kid that did that and had a wheel come off. 
Chris.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy+Feb 23 2004, 09:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SolidGoldCaddy @ Feb 23 2004, 09:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made it rhyme so i remember

left white

red right

LOL kinda gay when you think about it[/b][/quote]
yep, kinda gay :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe+Feb 23 2004, 10:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83Coupe @ Feb 23 2004, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, kinda gay :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
but you will remember the "gay" saying


----------

